# Stable Sizes - Shire Horse



## StefDua (20 October 2008)

My sis is considering buying a young shire.  At the mo he is 3yrs old and 16.3hh approx.

What stable size would be needed to house him bearing in mind he's only 3 and so is likely to have some growing to do?  

She's been to see him and really likes him just need to work out if our stables are big enough.  They will hold a 17.2hh TB but obviously a shire is much chunkier.  Not sure on exact size of stables would need to ask YO (or get out measuring tape).

Any advice appreciated before she considers it any further.


----------



## HenryandPeta (20 October 2008)

I have a half shire - he's a heavy weight and stands at 17hh - he fits ok ish in my stable (approx 12 x 12 ft) but he gets stiff if he's in there for too long (hence he lives out 24/7). He also catches his head sometimes on the top of the door if he looks out too quickly! I only tend to use the stable for emergencies or when he needs to be in for farrier, or when I've ridden and he needs feeding and a roll. I imagine that a full Shire really would be much happier not being stabled too often!


----------



## StefDua (20 October 2008)

Thanks - that's our worry, that he won't have enough turning room.  Height wise it is fine.  Can't turn him out 24/7 in winter as we are on livery and they prefer horses to come in so it doesn't kill the field.  At mo they come in at night but are out all day (unless weather is truly hideous) and out 24/7 in spring/summer.


----------



## HenryandPeta (20 October 2008)

Hmmm bummer! Do they have a foaling box you could steal?!


----------



## StefDua (20 October 2008)

Sadly not - we are on a farm and there are only 3 stables.  

Would be a shame if it is too small as we've always wanted a shire (and I think sis has fallen in love with him already) but refuse to put a horse in a stable that's not going to be roomy enough


----------



## HenryandPeta (20 October 2008)

True, and actually I worry about Henry getting cast when rolling as there's so little space... How about buying a field shelter, one that maybe you could shut the horse into at night if grazing needs to be maintained?


----------



## Leah3horses (20 October 2008)

Heavy horses are fab but do need a lot of room ideally. I've had Clydesdales and Clydesdale crosses for 35 years and if you are going to have to have them in at night I'd say the minimum size stable would be 14 x 15.Any smaller and you risk getting cast and/or leg injuries.  They do much prefer to be out, keeping them in more than a few hours does mean they get stiff and don't do as they are meant to...they are meant to be outside.

My stables at home were 17 x 17, specially built for them and they were much happier in them.I know this size stable is extremely hard to find though.

 My 8 year old Clydesdale cross is still growing.The Shire your sister likes could well end up being over 18hh if he is 16.3 already. Also he would need a lot more time to grow and mature before starting to back or even lunge than a 'regular' horse,they are definitely a horse for those with tons of patience. Their huge feet and bodyweight does mean they really churn up the field in winter. If your yard is a bit precious about turn out in winter they might not take kindly to the damage they do to grazing, which would mean even more stabling for him. A young Shire confined inside, even overnight in winter,is a recipe for disaster, sorry to say. He needs to live out, with access to a big stable if any stable at all.  If you are going to have heavies you really do need all year 24 hour turnout I'm afraid.


Has the farm got an old barn you could use for him, with a 'room mate'? This would be much better if he'd have to be in overnight. Or yes the shelter idea, even though they wouldn't use it to get out of bad weather (the colder the better for heavies and they don't even notice rain).But would he then be in solitary? 

If your sister really wants this horse a move to her own field would be the best for him. If you need any other advice on heavies you are very welcome to pm at any point. Hope this helps.


----------



## GGRider (20 October 2008)

We had 2 beeeeoooootiful 19 &amp; 18hh dapple grey shires come to stay for a week this summer. Luckily, we had 2 17x17ft boxes and they looked very suited to them.


----------



## Happytohack (20 October 2008)

I have two heavy horses.  One is a 17.3 Clydesdale and the other is a 17.3 Russian heavy draft horse.  The clydie has a 16ft by 16ft stable which is perfect. The Russian has a 13ft 6in by 21 ft stable which is also ideal.   A heavy horse needs lots of turning room,  so something say 12 x 12 wouldn't be suitable.


----------



## LCobby (20 October 2008)

Need a large stable, at least 14 x 14 or equivalent
Also large paddocks as they do churn up the ground due to size and weight. and a large budget when they need shoeing,


----------



## StefDua (21 October 2008)

Budget not a prob as is sis who is getting him - she's not a pauper like me!

Thanks for all the replies - it's pretty much as I thought.  I think she ought to hold off and look into it again when she has bought a new place with land.  Really wanted some expert opinions to back me up and now I have them!  

I was thinking at least a 16x16 and I know our stables aren't that big so think she is just going to have to move on (and buy me that Cleveland Bay I've seen! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------

